# BT Tower - history, chat and news



## editor (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been up here a couple of times and it's *ace*.


> The revolving restaurant at the top of the BT Tower in central London is to be reopened for the first time in nearly 30 years.
> 
> BT has recently begun searching for a big-name chef to oversee the restaurant on the 34th floor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd be more interested if it wasn't 'fine dining' with a celebrity chef.

Unless you can go up without a reservation, just to look around.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2009)

Fucking sweet! Wry and I had Sunday lunch at Windows yesterday and the fixed views were awesome, so the revolving business would be


----------



## Sadken (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds great! 

What's windows, kyser?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd love to go but it's going to be pricey isn't it. 

That reminds me, I really must buy that episode of Dr Who with the post office tower in when it has just opened. Loads of 60s london in it apparently.


----------



## g force (Nov 2, 2009)

Worth going for a treat...or persuading my boss we have to go there


----------



## g force (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd recommend Rhodes 24 in Tower 42 if you've never been. Really nice place alebit kinda pricey.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> What's windows, kyser?



It's now called 'Galvin At Windows', but it used to be called 'Windows on the World' - it's the restaurant on the 28th floor of the Park Lane Hilton:

http://www.galvinatwindows.com/

We had a really lovely lunch, 3 courses, bottle of wine and coffee for £39+12% service each...the views are amazing...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2009)

I was going to ask about this the other day.  The last few days (or maybe a week), we've seen the lights on which isn't normal.

I figured maybe they were hiring it out for Christmas parties or something


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 2, 2009)

They shouldn't get a celebrity chef, don't they know there is a recession on?  It should be the worlds highest fish and chip cafe or something similarly down market for the likes of me to go to.  I think you should be allowed to just have a cup of filter coffee and a pastry while you look out through the windows.


----------



## grimble (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't wait - only 65 seats, and not open until end 2011.  Will still revolve.

Was in Fitzrovia on Saturday - saw the fireworks launched off the top to mark 1000 days until London Olympics - great stuff, if very brief.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 2, 2009)

I have surreal memories of eating in the POST OFFICE TOWER in about 1972 when I was about 5


----------



## nick h. (Nov 2, 2009)

I had the revolving Post Office lunch when I was about 11. It was brilliant - not just the views outside, but watching the join in the floor, and the waiters stepping over it.


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2009)

God not those three for choice of chefs please  Ace that it's reopening again though! 

*drops birthday hints*


----------



## clicker (Nov 2, 2009)

That Windows place sounds worthy of a visit and not extortionate taking into account the view etc etc.....will definitely be checking out the revolving tower when the time comes. too...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 2, 2009)

They did a Masterchef challenge up in the restaurant this year didn't they?
I remember at the time thinking that the head chef there must have had the cushiest job in London. Not any more. 

Anyway, not many covers+expensve refurb+inevitable high demand=big, big prices I'm afraid, although I don't see why they need a 'name' chef.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

Hurrah!
I hope they do afternoon tea or some such. ShiftyJunior would LOVE to eat there.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 2, 2009)

Bet you'll have to book months in advance.

Gotta do it though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Fantastic!! I have always wanted to go up there, especially having worked more or less in the shadow of it for nearly 20 years now 

Funnily enough I was looking at the top of it this morning from the bus and thinking what a great structure it is


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been jammy enough to get up their twice. I love it. 




















http://www.urban75.org/london/telecom.html
http://www.urban75.org/london/telecom1.html
http://www.urban75.org/london/telecom2.html


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Great photos editor. I am going to wander to the window here at work now and have a look up at the tower


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

I was looking at it yesterday and thinking how cool it was in a retro way. My dad was telling me about business dinners and getting really pissed and the revolving being a bit disconcerting so I am looking forward to that (not that I will go for business dinners )


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd do a trip to London just for this!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They shouldn't get a celebrity chef, don't they know there is a recession on?  It should be the worlds highest fish and chip cafe or something similarly down market for the likes of me to go to.  I think you should be allowed to just have a cup of filter coffee and a pastry while you look out through the windows.



Maybe the whole restaurant could revolve around one of those gyro kebab things.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I was looking at it yesterday and thinking how cool it was in a retro way. My dad was telling me about business dinners and getting really pissed and the revolving being a bit disconcerting so I am looking forward to that (not that I will go for business dinners )




My b/f did some work up there.  Didn't take any photos though


----------



## salem (Nov 2, 2009)

Is the revolving bit still in working order?

I've been in a revolving restaurant in New York and they are pretty cool.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was going to ask about this the other day.  The last few days (or maybe a week), we've seen the lights on which isn't normal.
> 
> I figured maybe they were hiring it out for Christmas parties or something





grimble said:


> Was in Fitzrovia on Saturday - saw the fireworks launched off the top to mark 1000 days until London Olympics - great stuff, if very brief.


 The 1000 days was why it was lit up too. I tried pointing it out to my friend but she didn't seem to care


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

Bad news - the plans have been scrapped. 

I would have loved to have taken my Mum to the restaurant 

http://www.urban75.org/blog/bt-telecom-tower-restaurant-plans-abandoned/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Bad news - the plans have been scrapped.
> 
> I would have loved to have taken my Mum to the restaurant
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/bt-telecom-tower-restaurant-plans-abandoned/



 Bums, that's disappointing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2010)

That is really sad


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

Your only chance of getting up there now is with a corporate BT related bash or on the Open Days. It's definitely worth a visit. I've been twice and would still love to go again.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Bad news - the plans have been scrapped.
> 
> I would have loved to have taken my Mum to the restaurant
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/bt-telecom-tower-restaurant-plans-abandoned/


 


> Unfortunately, the restaurant was closed to the public after a Provisional IRA bomb exploded in the roof of the men’s toilets on 31 October 1971, and has never reopened to the public since.


This bit is wrong.  The restaurant didn't close permanently until 1980.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

Bungle73 said:


> This bit is wrong.  The restaurant didn't close permanently until 1980.


I should have read my own original feature which stated that quite clearly!

I've amended my whoopsie.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'd love to go but it's going to be pricey isn't it.
> 
> That reminds me, I really must buy that episode of Dr Who with the post office tower in when it has just opened. Loads of 60s london in it apparently.


 
the war machines

it's dodgy as fuck    the  main bad guy  is  a super computer that  controls  the aformentioned war machines  that are sun par robots

it  also calls the doctor  doctor who at one point


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> the war machines
> 
> it's dodgy as fuck    the  main bad guy  is  a super computer that  controls  the aformentioned war machines  that are sun par robots
> 
> it  also calls the doctor  doctor who at one point



You are not kidding, that post was over a year ago so I watched it quiet a while back now. Actually I don't think I ever managed to get to the end. Loved some of the 60s London stuff though. That assistant (I think she she leaves in this story) is foxy but can't act for toffy. The 'Bring me Doctor who' line sticks out like a sore thumb. 

Nice doc about the tower included too (nothing to do with Dr Who).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 23, 2010)

i almost wish i didn't have all  these vhs copies  the dvd extras  sound nice


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2010)

salem said:


> Is the revolving bit still in working order?
> 
> I've been in a revolving restaurant in New York and they are pretty cool.


 We went up to the big TV tower in Berlin, which name escapes me. Perhaps it was down to the fact that we were all massively hung over, but the revolving bit, while lending superb, changing views, did make a few of us feel slightly nauseous


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i almost wish i didn't have all  these vhs copies  the dvd extras  sound nice


 
Without the extras I don't think I could bare any of them.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 23, 2010)

T & P said:


> We went up to the big TV tower in Berlin, which name escapes me. Perhaps it was down to the fact that we were all massively hung over, but the revolving bit, while lending superb, changing views, did make a few of us feel slightly nauseous


 
Nauseous? How fast was it going??


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

salem said:


> Is the revolving bit still in working order?


Yep. It's a bit weird, You have a few drinks and set off for the loo only to find it's moved to the opposite side!


----------



## Onket (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Yep. It's a bit weird, You have a few drinks and set off for the loo only to find it's moved to the opposite side!


 
Lightweight.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 19, 2015)

There are new plans to open the restaurant for 2 weeks as part of the Towers 50th Anniversary.

https://home.bt.com/news/bt-life/ce...ening-the-revolving-restaurant-11363983181830

It's really expensive, and you have to enter a ballot. Still, i'd love to go up there.  Ballot opens at 9am on Monday.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2015)

They should speed it up so that it revolves as fast as a fairground ride. That would be an interesting dinner experience.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 19, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They should speed it up so that it revolves as fast as a fairground ride. That would be an interesting dinner experience.


I'm sure there was a comedy programme where that happened. (Can't remember which one though)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I'm sure there was a comedy programme where that happened. (Can't remember which one though)


I think 1,400rpm should do the trick, like a spin cycle on a washing machine.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 20, 2015)

I have enetered the ballots to go up there during the last few London Open House's without luck. That is free.
As I understand it, ballot 1 is for a date during two given weeks in September; expensive and no kids.
Ballot 2 is for two weeks in October which they say will be family friendly and presumably cheaper.
I am palnning to go away late September, early October and would be just my luck to get tickets while I am away.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 20, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I have enetered the ballots to go up there during the last few London Open House's without luck. That is free.
> As I understand it, ballot 1 is for a date during two given weeks in September; expensive and no kids.
> Ballot 2 is for two weeks in October which they say will be family friendly and presumably cheaper.
> I am palnning to go away late September, early October and would be just my luck to get tickets while I am away.


That's completely wrong!

Have you read the link?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2015)

It's one of my dreams/ambitions to go up the BT (still Post Office to me) Tower so I'll be entering


----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2015)

So, how do I maximise my chances of a ticket? Which day to opt for, lunchtime or evening 1 ticket or 4, entering ballot early or late?
I am in it, but doubt that i'll win it. I have tried every time it's been open in Open House weekend and had loads of people try for me and drawn blanks every time!


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 22, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I'm sure there was a comedy programme where that happened. (Can't remember which one though)



...it was certainly the climactic scene to groovy 60's swinging London comedy film Smashing Time...though may well have also appeared in some tv nonsense like the Goodies or something...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2015)

This was the Goodies?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2015)

T & P said:


> We went up to the big TV tower in Berlin, which name escapes me. Perhaps it was down to the fact that we were all massively hung over, but the revolving bit, while lending superb, changing views, did make a few of us feel slightly nauseous



The _Fernsehturm_.
And you only had to wait four-and-a-half years for the name!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 22, 2015)

hash tag said:


> This was the Goodies?


That was definitetly the Goodies. That is Kitten Kong, who we named our cat after. Not sure if the speeded up revolving restaurant was in the same programme.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2015)

Ballot 2 has is open for just another day, which is *ridiculous as they are announcing the winners of the current ballot over the course of this week! So I have now entered the second without knowing if I have been lucky in the first!*

http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/consumer/edw/bttower50/ballot-2.html


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 7, 2015)

I entered... I went to a revolving restaurant in Mexico city it was kind of weird but cool.  there was a pianist on the bit that wasn't revolving so the music kept coming and then slowly disappearing away into the distance


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 7, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Ballot 2 has is open for just another day, which is *ridiculous as they are announcing the winners of the current ballot over the course of this week! So I have now entered the second without knowing if I have been lucky in the first!*
> 
> http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/consumer/edw/bttower50/ballot-2.html


I wouldn't panic.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone lucky enough to get tickets then? I know 3 of us that entered ballot and nothing


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2015)

Just in case anyone is still following this http://events.londonopenhouse.org/building/3865


----------



## Maggot (Aug 25, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Just in case anyone is still following this http://events.londonopenhouse.org/building/3865


Entered the ballot.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 1, 2015)

Try, try and try again ( bet I still hear nowt) Celebrating BT Tower’s 50 ingenious years – come and visit the top of the BT Tower!
Next ballot closes 7th September.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 11, 2015)

I won the ballot!  

Going up there on 5 Oct in the evening and can bring up to 3 guests with me.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I won the ballot!
> 
> Going up there on 5 Oct in the evening and can bring up to 3 guests with me.


Oh well done! It's ace up there.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2015)

BASTARD.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 11, 2015)

hash tag said:


> BASTARD.


I was thinking of inviting you before that post!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2015)

In seriosness, where did your tickets come from London Open House or BT @ 50?
not that it makes much difference.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 13, 2015)

It was the BT @ 50 thing. I'm turning 50 the week before too!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2015)

Ah well, c'est la vie. Enjoy. Not sure when London open house ballot winners are announced but can be sure it's not me.

Enjoy.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll be looking up to you. Enjoy


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll be up there between 6 and 7.


----------



## andrewc (Sep 20, 2015)

I had lunch there last month as a BT employee.   All was great until they started to rotate the restaurant.....  I don't usually have a problem with motion sickness but I began to feel queasy.   My companion said she was fine, a couple of minutes later she'd fainted and was face down on the table!   They stopped the motors & I had to take her downstairs in the lift. 

Enjoy your meal.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2015)

where are the pic's? well at least a report!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 22, 2015)

hash tag said:


> where are the pic's? well at least a report!



Haven't been yet.



Maggot said:


> I won the ballot!
> 
> Going up there on* 5 Oct *in the evening and can bring up to 3 guests with me.


----------



## andrewc (Sep 22, 2015)

The menu is a bit on the nouvelle cuisine side,  that was my main course, Spiced Gressingham Duck Breast.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2015)

That was so good!  Pics and details to follow, but I got to turn the key which made it revolve! 

My life is now complete.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2015)

So me and 3 friends, got there, we had to go through an airport style security check and wait to be called up. The lifts are very impressive, they travel at 1400ft/minute and were so smooth. When we got to the 34th floor we were greeted with a glass of champagne or bucks fizz. The views were good, but would have been so much better if it had been clear. It got dark whilst we were up there and  in a lot of the photos you can see the light reflecting on the glass. We got given a talk about the history of the building, which was quite interesting. The speaker said that no-one claimed responsibility for the 1971 bomb, although other reports state the IRA did claim it. After the talk it was time to make it revolve. The speaker asked if anyone was also 50 and a few of us put our hands up, and I got chosen to turn the key. It was in a little cubbyhole with lots of wires, not glamorous at all, but it was such a thrill! Then I got given some special BT Tower chocolate too. The floor did one revolution and then it was time to go down. We all got certificates with our names on and I bought a BT Tower mug and a tin of mints with Kitten Kong on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Then I got given some *special BT Tower chocolate* too. The floor did one revolution and then it was time to go down. *We all got certificates with our names on and I bought a BT Tower mug and a tin of mints with Kitten Kong on*.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2015)

That feels like having salt rubbed into ones wound. Seriously jealous and pleased you had a good time.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2015)

Turning the key


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2015)

Did you run a lap in the opposite direction to the rotation?

If not, opportunity missed


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Did you run a lap in the opposite direction to the rotation?
> 
> If not, opportunity missed


No but I did stand with one foot either side of the divide, until my legs could split no more:


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 6, 2015)

Maggot said:


> No but I did stand with one foot either side of the divide, until my legs could split no more:
> 
> View attachment 77756


That's you at the tory party conference isn't it?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> That's you at the tory party conference isn't it?


I only just got that


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2019)

Added some archive photos 
















In photos – a trip to the top of London’s BT Tower in March 2004


----------



## hash tag (Mar 28, 2019)

Phew, thank goodness for that. I thought for a minute these were from a recent trip.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

Ooh! Here's A Chance For You To Go Up The BT Tower


----------



## hash tag (May 1, 2019)

I have tried. I am in credit at the bank, I have checked my details 3 times and been declined 3 times 
I am guessing sold out!


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I have tried. I am in credit at the bank, I have checked my details 3 times and been declined 3 times
> I am guessing sold out!


Sorry to hear this. I posted it up as soon as I saw it!


----------



## hash tag (May 1, 2019)

My bank declined the payment as it is going down under, so they flagged it as fraud protection.
im now trying to untangle the mess.


----------



## hash tag (May 1, 2019)

Phew, thank the lord, payment has gone through (once).
All these years and years of trying, I finally have tickets to go up the BT Tower; the one that has alluded me. 
Paid for by my lottery win earlier this week


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2019)

That was fantastic. The views were amazing.Wish had taken a camera, but hey. Over West it was quite hazy. Pollution?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2019)

You had much better weather (and views) than I did.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 1, 2019)

But, I did not start it revolving. We had a single revolution.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2019)

hash tag said:


> But, I did not start it revolving. We had a single revolution.


That was a special moment.


----------

